# Vigyázat, csaló!



## Capritain (2014 Február 17)

Nyílt levél Victoria Perez és a Perez Settlement Service részére.

(Rendben, akkor leírom, hogy mi van. Annak ellenére, hogy nyomatékosan felhívtam a figyelmedet, hogy mint fizeto ügyfeled, nagy a baj, valamint nagyon szorít az ido, látszólag nem izgatott fel a dolog téged, hát lássuk. Azért írom ezt ide, nyilvánosan, hogy tisztázni tudd a dolgokat, mielott további lépéseket teszünk, amik már elo vannak készítve. Bár valószínuleg ezt a posztot is törölni fogod, mint a többi, rólad nem pozitív képet alkotó bejegyzést, mégiscsak reménykedem, hogy van benned annyi becsület, hogy mégsem teszed, hanem az egyenes utat választod (ha ebben az ügyben egyáltalán létezik olyan) és tisztázod magad. Ez esetben én fogok bocsánatot kérni ugyanitt. Remélem azt is, de ezt is sokan el fogják olvasni.)

Miután 2013 szeptemberi érkezésünk után 2 héttel találkoztunk, meggyozted a feleségemet és engem, hogy el tudod intézni (idézlek: "100%-osan biztos") a kanadai munkavállalási engedélyt, megbíztunk, mint képviselot, hogy akkor járj el a nevünkben. Az elso furcsa jel az volt, hogy novemberben egy levél formájában kaptunk egy elutasító határozatot, miszerint ezt a folyamatot kanadán belül NEM LEHET elindítani. Mikor elmentünk hozzád ezzel a levéllel, közölted, hogy ezt nem érted és ez nem lehetséges. Pedig neked, mint ezzel foglalkozó képviselo, tudnod kellene az ide vonatkozó ALAP szabályokat, mit lehet és mit nem. Miután felhívtad az ismerosödet a bevándorlási hivatalban, (azt a beszélgetést nem hallottam), azt mondtad, hogy minden rendben, az a levél csak tévedés. Nagyon akartunk hinni neked.

Aztán eltelt még négy hónap, közben próbáltunk további információkat kifacsarni beloled az ügyünkkel kapcsolatban, de a "minden rendben, nem tud senki semmirol a levéllel kapcsolatban" általánosodott, de ez, plusz az a pár elégedetlen ügyfél, aki ide beírt (de volt, aki privát megkeresett), felkeltette a gyanúnkat. Aztán egyszer csak beírtál ide, hogy megjött a munkaengedély. Nagyon boldogok voltunk, ám te másnap elindultál a világ körüli utadra, persze elozetesen MEGÍGÉRTED, hogy beszkenneled és elküldöd nekem a munkaengedély másolatát. Na, az azóta is jön. Aztán azt is mondtad, hogy feladtad postán az eredeti munkaengedélyt, ám az azóta sem jött meg. És itt most 3 hétrol beszélek. hogy a dolgot világosabbá tegyem, a mi visitor státuszunk február 28.-án lejár. Te meg elmentél nyaralni, majd még azt is mondtad, hogy március 24.-én tudunk leghamarabb találkozni, amikor minden lehetséges módon üzentem neked, hogy nagy baj van! Úgy döntöttünk, hogy nagy a tét, megkerestünk egy független képviselot, hogy leellenorizzük a munkádat. Felhívtuk a CIC központját egy ügyvéd jelenlétében, mert o váltig állította, hogy a novemberben kapott elutasító határozat eredeti. Nos, a CIC ügyintézoje ezt megerosítette. minket VALÓBAN elutasított a kanadai bevándorlás, mert - idézem - ilyen jellegu papír és kérvény KIZÁRÓLAG AZ ORSZÁGON KÍVÜL NYÚJTHATÓ BE. Szórul szóra. Ezt persze neked is tudnod kellett volna, ennek ellenére elvállaltad az ügyet. Rákérdeztünk az állítólagos munkaengedélyre is, a CIC alkalmazottja semmilyen engedélyrol nem tud. És ezt a telefonbeszélgetést hallottam, mert én magam folytattam le. Akkor te milyen munkavállalási engedélyt is kaptál? Mit is "küldtél" el nekünk? Ha maga a kibocsájtó szerv nem tud róla, akkor hozzád hogyan kerülhetett egy ilyen engedély?

Elmondom, hogy miért vagyok k*rvára dühös. Nem, nem a 900 dollár miatt, amit azonnal kifizettünk neked. Majdnem 15 ezer dollárral jöttünk ide, Kanadába, második nászútra, valamint körbenézni a lehetoségek között. Ha szeptemberben, amikor eloször találkoztunk, elmondod nekem, hogy ezt VISITOR státuszból, belföldrol nem lehet elintézni, akkor csalódottan ugyan, de korrektül elfogadjuk, felhasználjuk a retúr repülojegyet és van pénzünk újrakezdeni Norvégiában, ahonnan eljöttünk. Ám te azt mondtad, hogy 100%, hogy el tudod intézni törvényes módon az itteni tartózkodási és munkavállalási engedélyt, sot még dicsérted is, hogy milyen jó, hogy ilyen hamar jelentkeztünk.

Így történt, hogy berendezkedtünk és beinvesztáltunk a kanadai élet építésébe a mai napig az ÖSSZES pénzünket. (4 és fél hónapnyi önfentartás, kocsi, lakásberendezés, stb). Annyi pénzünk nem maradt, hogy megvegyük a repülojegyet vissza. 100 dollárnyi megtakarított pénzünk sem maradt, mert nem tudunk hivatalosan dolgozni, amivel mindkettonk szakmájában jó fizetést kaphattunk volna. 4(!) évnyi kemény munkával megtakarított pénzünket vesztettük el a te 100%-ra. Egy ruppónk sincs, papírunk sincs, te meg Hawaii-n nyaralsz. Szóltam, hogy nagy a baj, te meg 4 nap múlva, két sorban válaszolsz-kérdezel, aztán nem is válaszolsz. Azt kértem, hogy keress meg TELEFONON, mert beszélnünk kell! Most komolyan, így intézed a korrektül, egy összegben, elore és kérdés nélkül fizeto ügyfeled dolgait? Nem néznél egy kicsit magadba, hogy mi a munkád, mit vállaltál és ennek ellenére hogy állsz hozzá?

Mindenestere - bár már mindent elokészítettünk, összeszedtünk, ki- és lemásoltunk és ugrásra készen állunk - MÉG nem megyünk el a rendorségre feljelentést tenni, MÉG nem jelentjük a csalást a CIC-nek és a Magyar Konzulátusnak, valamint a NEBEK magyarországi képviseletének, mert adok neked egy esélyt, hogy EGY HÉTEN BELÜL, azaz 2014 február 20.-ig tisztázd magad és az esetleges félreértéseket. Mindezt személyesen. HA én tévedtem és valóban van a kezedben egy teljesen eredeti, legális munkavállalási engedély mindkettonk nevére (amirol a kibocsájtó szervezet nem is tud??? HAHAHA), akkor azt SZEMÉLYESEN kérem egy héten belül a saját kezembe. És ne haragudj, de nem érdekel, hogy akkor most a világ melyik pontján tartózkodol. Nagyon csúnyán keresztbe tettél, az ügyködésed folyamán egy kis család teljes vagyona elszállt.

Ha ez nem fog megtörténni, a teljes paksamétával a hónunk alatt elindítjuk minden vonalon az eljárást csalás és félrevezetés gyanújával. Jó pár támogatót szereztünk.

Várjuk a jelenntkezésedet. Sándor Homolya és Anna Homolya


----------



## Melitta (2014 Február 17)

Nagyon sajnalom, hogy ilyen helyzetbe kerultetek.Tobb szazszor a 10 ev alatt leirtuk nem lehet turistakent bejonni es menetkozben valtoztatni azaz munkavallalasit letelepedest landed statuszt allampolgarsagot kapni.
Sok ugymond "benfektes magat kinevezo immigration ugyontezottol" valtunk meg, akik az itt erdeklodokbol probalt kuncsaftokat halaszni maganak.
Voltunk mindenek ......hogy nem akarjuk hogy a magyarok idejojjonek, mi vagyunk a boldogulasuk kerekotoi stb.Tovabbbi diszkurzus priviben zajlott igy nem tudtuk cafolni a mezesmadzag meset.
Tobb esetben mi mar csak arrol ertesultunk ha valakit deportaltak vagy bevittek az immigration bortonbe es SOS be hivtak segitsunk.Sokan valtak igy foldonfutova se tartozkodasuk, se penzuk, semmilyuk nem maradt a nagyutazas utan.

A hivatalos oldal a bevandorlasra tartozkodasi statuszok munkavallalas , tanulas stb egyedul a CIC a mervado es kovetendo. Se ugyved se paralegal stb aki mast mond az hazudik.Meg azoknak a magyaroknak se szabad hinni akik azt mondjak nekik sikerult igy itt maradni mert nem igaz.Ido kerdese mikor kapjak el es a vege minden esetben elutasitas. Volt ra pelda nem egy hogy 10 ev itt tartozkodas utan egyszallruhaba kuldtek haza magyarokat.

A hiszekenyseged naivsagod aldozata vagy, hogy gondoltad ,hogy valaki 100% ig tutira eltudja intezni a papirokat? Amit o eltud intezni azt te is eltudod a CIC utmutatasai alapjan.
Nem tudom mit lehet tenni mert en meg soha nem jelentettem fel senkit ,hogy hogy megy ez az ugyintezes, es hogy egyaltalan hol kell ezt megteni.
Az biztos se a magyar konzulatus se a NEBEK ebben nem tud segiteni, hogy a penzedet visszatudja szerezni vagy az ugyintezot szamon tudja kerni.
HA a rendorsegre mesz nem tul szerencses hisz minden adatot meg kell adnod egy feljelenteshez, es par napod van es illegalis tartozkodo leszel.

Beirasodbol meg mindig az jon le , hinni akarsz ......hogy meg van a munkavallalasi engedelyed, ne altasd megad mert nincs meg.
Amit en tanacsolni tudnek neked, minden energiaddal idoddel kerits magadnak olyan munkat vagy ceget aki hajlando alkalmazni es adni egy munakajanlatot neked. Idoben meg tart a tartozkodasod menj vissza es a mar meglevo munkaajanlattal menj be Norvegiaba a canadai kovetsegre es a ceggel kozosen intezetek a legalis munkavallalasi procedurat.

Fontos ne legyen "tultartozkodasod"mert a kovetkezo jovetelednel gond lehet belole.
Remelem jobb tanacsokat tudnak adni a tobbiek es ebbol leszurod a szamodra a legmegfelelobbet.


----------



## Capritain (2014 Február 17)

Köszönöm a válaszodat. A baj az, hogy BÁRCSAK visszamehetnénk Norvégiába, de nem tudunk, nincs pénz az ottani újrakezdéshez, de még a repülőjegyre sem. A visitor státusz meghosszabbítását holnap elindítjuk, annak átfutási ideje - ha postán adjuk fel - 75 nap, így majdnem 2 hónapot nyerhetünk még, addig teljesen legális az ittlétünk. Az nem tudom, mire elég, de talán a rendőrség csak nem köt bele. Amúgy pedig a jelentés ICCRC és a CIC részére megy, a követséggel már beszéltem, ők ajánlották a NEBEK-et is. Már csak azt nem tudom, hogy mit tudok tenni, ha az ilyen jellegű becsapás miatt nem tudjuk elhagyni az országot. Valamit csak tenniük kell, hiszen egy "KANADAI ÁLLAMPOLGÁR" becsapott, megvezetett és emiatt nem tudjuk elhagyni az országot időben, hiszen nem dolgozhatunk, a pénzünket meg felemésztette a várakozás. Akkor hogyan tovább?

Ja, amúgy a Perez Settlement elérhetését ITT kaptam meg, egy timke25 nevű felhasználótól, privátban ( "Keresetek Perez Viktóriat ő emigrációs ügyintéző sajnos egyéni vállalkozó így ha bármit intézni kell azt pénzért teszi, viszont nagyon alapos!

Kérném az admint, hogy járjon utána. Van egy gyanúm, hogy ez ő, álnéven.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Február 17)

Mi senkinek nem adunk ez ugyben reklamot mert.... 
Se idonk se energiank utana nezni leellenorizni mivel szediti az embereket privibe, hogyan is tehetnenk? garancia az ha van olyan bevandorlo a Ch-n akinek altala sikerult itt maradani ,de ilyen meg nem volt.
A ch ingyen reklamot nem ad,hisz vertizzadva tartjuk fent az oldalt, es aki penzert arulja az infokat annak mi se tudjuk ingyen rendelkezesre bocsajtani a reklamot.
Sajnalom de a priviben tortent levelezeshez semmi kozunk, mi nem latunk bele, igy feleloseget sem tudunk vallalni erte.

Jo otlet a visa meghosszabbitas mert idot tudsz nyerni, de valtozatlan az a velemenyem, ezt az idot munkakeresesre forditsd,hogy talalj olyan ceget aki vegig viszi a munkavallalasi ugyet.

Sok ember el a bevandorlasbol ugyvedi irodak , paralegalok, es fejvadaszok. % -kot kapnak azok akik ugyfeleket hajtanak fel ezeknek az irodaknak.
Igergetesek biztatasok meg nem jelent itt maradast. Itt nincsenek "kiskapuk" a torvenyes jogszabalyok alapjan /Federalis/tortenik, amit egy canadai ugyentozo se tud felulirni. Provicioknal lehet nemi elteres hianyszakmak stb de turistakent nem lehetseges cserelni a statuszt.
A legoptimalis esetben is kikell menni az orszagbol es mikor visszajosz akkor mar munka visat kapsz, felteve ha mar elotte minden engedelyt megkaptal.Akik itt vannak Baffaloba mennek ki ,mert Torontohoz a legkozelebb orszagon kivuli hely ami innen kocsival is par ora oda vissza.


----------



## Capritain (2014 Február 17)

Nem értem ezt a reklám-dolgot, amit ide írtál... Csak szólni akartam, hogy itt is terjeszti(k) a hamis igét. Azért köszönöm!

Annyit kérnék, hogy a posztom maradjon itt, hogy mások is láthassák, nehogy belefussanak abba, amibe mi. Ennyi. Köszönjük.


----------



## campona (2014 Február 17)

T. Capritain,

Szomoruan olvasom, hogy az eredeti tervetol elteroen, nem kapta meg a munka-vizumot(work-permit).
Ennek egyik okakent *az elore torteno tajekozodas TELJES elmaradasat velem*.

Az emlekeimben kutatva, ugy(legalabb) *12-15 eve*(vagy regebben) van ez a "passzus", amit On is(pontatlanul) idezett a munkavallalas feltetelei, mas neven az ugyintezes mikentjei kozott. Tehat *NEM KIZAROLAG* Kanadan kivulrol lehet intezni a munka-vizumot, hanem *ALTALABAN*... A kulonbseg abbol adodik, hogy vannak teruletek, szakmak amelyek Kanada gazdasaga szempontjabol kiemelt jelentoseguek, es az ebben "munkalkodo" cegek egy reszenek az LMO alol kivetelt engedelyeznek. Tehat roviden, ha "beesik" hozzajuk egy latogato vizummal rendelkezo jelentkezo, aki *KIFOGASTALANUL* megfelel az elvarasoknak es eloirasoknak, szakmaja, gyakorlata, nyelvtudasa es az elmaradhatatlan "interview" sikeressege okan es alapjan ezek a cegek intezhetik Kanadan BELULROL IS a munkavallalast.
Velhetoen az On eseteben az "*altalaban*" volt a mervado es* minden elokeszulet nelkul "vagtak bele" a kanadai munkavizum megszerzesebe, Kanadan BELUL*!
Van tovabba nehany foglalkozas, amelyek eseteben NEM KELL munkavizum, de esetunkben nem errol van szo. Peldaul, katonak, sportolok, egyhazi szemelyisegek, diplomatak... es meg masok is...

Nos, az a "bizonyos" szabaly sok-sok eve ITT olvashato, es gondolom, ezt nem olvasta indulas elott:

*http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/apply-who.asp*​
Idezet errol az oldalrol: "*You normally have to apply for a work permit from outside Canada.*"

"Normally", tehat "altalaban" vagy "rendesen".




*Latogato-vizum hosszabbitas*:

"*You should apply 30 days before your status expires to: extend your visitor, student or work status...*"

Az eredeti oldal ITT:

*http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/extend-stay.asp*​
Latjuk, hogy evvel is gond van/lesz, hiszen *kesve adta be a kervenyt* !!!


Nos, vegezetul mit tennek en most?

Megszerveznem Kanada elhagyasat, mert, ha nem teszem, tultartozkodok, abbol pedig gondok lesznek a jovoben, ezt pedig meg kell elozni!!!... ...kiveve, ha soha tobbet nem kivan Kanadaba vagy az USA-ba beutazni. Tudni kell, hogy a kanadai es az USA hatarorizeti szervek "latjak" egymas adatait a *reszben kozos* szamitogepes nyilvantartasban.

Vegezetul tudja meg, hogy* NAGYON sajnalom*, hogy ilyen helyzetbe kerult, es minden jot kivanok ahhoz, hogy az ugye bekesen rendezodjon!

Udvozlettel: _Campona_


----------



## Melitta (2014 Február 17)

HA nekem irtad a reklamrol....a rekalmot ugy ertettem hogy mondva csinalt ugyintezok akik csak felretajekoztatnak penzert nem adunk helyt.
Termeszetesen minden hivatalos canadai bevandorlasi weboldalt ami informaciot, utmutatast ad az erdeklodoknek azt nem tekintjuk reklamnak hanem informacios oldal amit orommel osztunk meg az erdeklodokkel.


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Február 17)

Ez de gaz, vegigneztuk szegenyek vergodeset itt a forumon, es kozben azt hittuk rendben vannak, sot, ok maguk is azt hittek...
Felesleges fenyegetozni meg tovabbi haladekot adni a lehetetlenre, irany a rendorseg. Nem mintha attol visszakapnatok a penzeteket, es nem mintha az barmire eleg lenne a jelenlegi helyzetben :-(
De hatha enyhito korulmeny nektek.
Gondolom minden igeret csak szoban hangzott el, leirva semmi, ami most bizonyitek lehetne? 
Mi van magan a szerzodesen, ami alapjan fizettetek?

Sajnos azota sem talalkoztam olyan ceggel, aki LMO-t intezne grafikusnak. Nem tud valamelyikotok valami specialisabbat? 

Fajo szivvel irom le, mert en is azt szeretnem, hogy mindekinek sikeruljon, de amit leirtal, abbol ugy tunik ez most nem jott ossze, meg kell probalnotok minel jobb aron eladni a kocsit es a berendezest, es levadaszni a legolcsobb repulojegyet... 
Esetleg ugy dolgozni egy turistahajon, hogy itt vesz fel, es Europaban dob ki, de EU allampolgarkent vallaltok rajta munkat? Fotost es gyerekszorakoztatot is mindig keresnek. Az USA-ban is el lehet csovezni 90 napig ESTA-val, amig indul egy, amire mindketten kelletek. Meg az is lehet, hogy elveznetek, en egyszer kiprobalnam ha nem lenne ennyi gyerekem 

Es hogy ez a beiras megmaradjon figyelmeztetesul az utokornak akkor is ha az ugyvedi iroda leszedeti:
https://web.archive.org/web/20140217191646/http://canadahun.com/temak/vigyázat-csaló.53817/


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Február 17)

Nem az aldozatot akarom cikizni, csak az utokort okitani:

Nemletezo weboldal, hotmail-es e-mail cim, postacim pedig egy kulvarosi raktar.
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.704...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sXT9wmWfTmmxIPFb0IaxKzw!2e0 
(unit D a bedeszkazott ablaku.)

Megintcsak nem reklamozni akarom (nem is magyar penztarcanak valo), de igy nez ki egy letezo*, valodi bevandorlasi ugyved weboldala:
http://www.gombergdalfen.ca/en/contactus.html
Vesd ossze:
https://www.facebook.com/perezsettlementservices

*: evek ota o intezi a cegunknel a kulfoldrol felvettek munkavallalasi papirjait, mindig minden rendben megy. Mindig azt mondogatja, hogy o semmi olyat nem csinal es nem is csinalhat, amit az utazo ne tudna maganak elintezni a CIC oldalan, csak o kevesbe valoszinu, hogy elront valamit.


----------



## Capritain (2014 Február 19)

Nagyon köszönöm a hozzáfűzéseket, utólag már szinte hihetetlen ez az egész. Ha ezt kívülről látom és mással fordul elő, én azon nyomban lehülyéztem volna (magam). Mindegy, eső után esernyő, drága, rossz ízű, keserves tanulópénz volt ez nekünk. Ez van. Talán majd egyszer, egy messzi-messzi galaxisban...

De remélem, valaki nagyon elkapja majd, aki időben észreveszi. Voltunk a rendőrségen, de Torontoban kell feljelenteni a csajt, mert ott van az iroda. A többi (CIC, ICCRC, NEBEK) már folyamatban.


----------



## Capritain (2014 Február 19)

Még valami, szeretnék elnézést kérni timke25 nevű felhasználótól, aki - mint kiderült - jóhiszeműségében ajánlotta ezt az ördögöt, de sajnos ő maga is áldozattá vált hónapok múltával. Ezúton kérem, hogy ne haragudjon rám a gyanúsításért, tévedtem.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Február 19)

Azert ne add fel, ha a sok negativ tapasztalat lecsitul, erdemes Canadaba elni, nagyon szep, jo es elheto orszag.
Valamennyien megertettuk fajdalmatokat nehezsegeteket, ezert is hagytuk meg ezt a topicot hogy ha mar ti ilyen nagy tanulpenzt fizetettek masok nagyon kotultekintoen jarjanak utana minden infonak. 
Nem gyozuk hangsulyozni egy orszag, es continens csere az ember eleteben a legnagyobb vallalkozas.


----------



## Capritain (2014 Február 19)

Nagyon köszönjük, Melitta, jól esnek a szavak. A jövő pedig kifürkészhetetlen, most épp Norvégia és Írország között vacillálunk, ha sikerül pénzt szerezni valahonnan a repjegyre... Sajnos mindkét család szegény, a barátok meg még nem szánták el magukat a segítségre. Aztán lehet, majd egyszer...


----------



## campona (2014 Február 19)

Capritain írta:


> Még valami, szeretnék elnézést kérni timke25 nevű felhasználótól, aki - mint kiderült - jóhiszeműségében ajánlotta ezt az ördögöt, de sajnos ő maga is áldozattá vált hónapok múltával. Ezúton kérem, hogy ne haragudjon rám a gyanúsításért, tévedtem.



T. Capritain,

*Capritain*:
"_...szeretnék elnézést kérni *timke25* nevű felhasználótól, aki - mint kiderült - jóhiszeműségében ajánlotta ezt az ördögöt, de sajnos ő maga is áldozattá vált hónapok múltával._"

Kerestem annak "nyomat", hogyan valt aldozatta a "*timke25*"-nevu Forum-tagunk is.

Ezt talaltam:

- *timke25*, 2013 Szeptember 11
"_...lassan két éve hogy itt vagyunk, és most tudom elmondani hogy megtaláltuk a számításunkat itt Torontóban!_ "

"*Timke25*" utolso bejegyzese 2013 Október 3-an tortent. Talan akkoriban tortent vele/veluk valami amirol itt szo esett, es ez osszefuggesbe hozhato a "cseles" ugyintezovel?

Udv: _Campona_


----------



## egér70 (2014 Február 22)

Én személyesen ismerem Viktoria Perezt még a Dundas West-i irodábol.Salynos nagyon sok embernek van vele kapcsolatban rossz élménye'mint ahogy nekem is.Ha nem tudnánk hogy a fiatal párnak 15000$-ja ment rá,akkor még azt mondanám hogy a 900$ ügyintézés a lehetetlen munkavállaloiért nem is sok.De az igázán felháborito hogy szegény cigányoknak állando canadai lakos kártyát igért 1000$-èrt,aminek nagyon sok ember be is dölt.Tiszta szivböl sajnállak titeket,de sajnos Canadába nem a legjobb embert találtátok meg.


----------



## Szalmavirág (2014 Február 27)

Próbáltatok konzuli védelmet kérni a magyar államtól? Vagy azt utólag nem lehet? Akkor elvileg vissza tudnátok jönni ide,m utólag kéne kifizetnetek a jegyet úgy tudom. 
https://ap.mfa.gov.hu/adatlap_konzuli_vedelemhez/login.aspx


----------

